# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Дешифратор [email protected]

## garchi

Имею на руках указанный дешифратор, хотелось бы его передать в надежные руки может он кому-то поможет. Модификация IQ258. Кто-то бы из специалистов данного форума (*thyrex* или другие) посмотрел его и выложил потом в общий доступ. Но вначале думаю стоит его опробовать и на других модификациях кроме IQ258. Есть так же небольшая инструкция как им пользоваться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Шлите мне на почту. Поможет он только тем, у кого точно такая же модификация IQ258

----------

*миднайт*,  *olejah*

----------


## Nagolren

Добрый день,у меня такая версия, помогите с дешифратором.

----------


## thyrex

Отправил в ЛС

----------


## garchi

*Nagolren*, я все передал *thyrex*, пусть лучше у него будет). Он оперативнее может всем помочь.

----------


## vlad1976

Добрый день, и у меня такая версия, помогите с дешифратором.

----------


## thyrex

*vlad1976*
Отправил в ЛС

----------


## Марина Малых

Здравствуйте и мне помогите пож. :Sad:

----------


## thyrex

У Вас такая же версия?

----------


## Ve-ochka

Здравствуйте! Помогите мне тоже, пожалуйста! У меня такая же версия, только я попала еще в агусте

- - - Добавлено - - -

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже помогите, пожалуйста! У меня такая же версия, только я уже давно "попала под раздачу"

- - - Добавлено - - -

Здравствуйте! Не знаю туда пишу или нет, но помогите, пожалуйста! У меня такая же версия.

----------


## garchi

*Ve-ochka*, *Марина Малых*, этот дешифратор поможет только если у вас именно модификация IQ258

----------


## pro100diman

а мне можете помочь? у меня nonpartisan.com_IQ282

----------


## thyrex

Увы

----------

